# MH vs HPS



## moxie (Sep 3, 2014)

I know people are experimenting with leds and are getting decent results with quality , but what I would like to know is are their anyone who has had experience with eye blue metal halide for flowering ? and not just going by what everyone else is saying that mh blue spectrum is for vegging and hps red spectrum is for flowering .


----------



## Locked (Sep 3, 2014)

Way back when I first started growing I used a MH for veg and it did okay.  I never considered using it for Flower though since the warmer colors of an HPS are more suited for that.  I think some might add some blue to their HPS but don't know anyone who flowers with just MH.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2014)

moxie said:


> I know people are experimenting with leds and are getting decent results with quality , but what I would like to know is are their anyone who has had experience with eye blue metal halide for flowering ? and not just going by what everyone else is saying that mh blue spectrum is for vegging and hps red spectrum is for flowering .



 Actually, we are "not just going by what everyone else is saying".  We are going by what science tells us what the plant needs.  There are many things we can manipulate, but we really cannot change the basic biology of the plant.  And biology tells us that plants grow best during vegetative growth with blue light and better during flowering and fruiting phases with more red light.  

 As a side note, LEDS have red and blue spectrum lights also.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2014)

Done it , did it, I prefer HPS for flower though. mH Works great for veg but I have changed over to t-5's for veg.

"The Rev" the author of the book True Living Organics prefers mh for flower.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2014)

I can almost copy the Duck's answer exactly. I veg with T5's, gave up the MH a long time ago and never looked back. vegging with LED is good too...even less stretch.


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I can almost copy the Duck's answer exactly. I veg with T5's, gave up the MH a long time ago and never looked back. vegging with LED is good too...even less stretch.



:yeahthat:

Once you go HO T5 for Veg you don't go back. I also agree *Good LED's* can Veg well also. The only thing that makes *HO T5's* my choice right now is the price comparison between them and LED. *Good LED* lights are *not* cheap. Not Yet....


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2014)

You folks have deeper pockets than I do. I use T8s, ten bucks for a double bulb fixture at the local Menards, and the cheapest bulbs to fit, seven bucks for a pair. I usually keep two fixtures going 24/7 for vegging.
Trust me, they work great, and at less than an eighth the price of the T5s.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2014)

I personally do not have deeper pockets, but I am going to try and scrimp on other things to buy the best equipment I can--I have found over the last couple of decades that it pays off.  I tried T8s way back when because I had them.  When I went to T5s, I saw a big difference.  They also have more lumens per watt.  I really want at least 3000 lumens per sq ft over my babies when they are growing.  About the only way I can get that many lumens into a smaller space is to go with MH or T5s.  I choose T5s because they spread the light better than the MH, but still put out the same amount of lumens per watt.


----------



## moxie (Sep 5, 2014)

wonderful replies thank you , 

I use t8 for veg , haven't gone to t5s yet and theres even plasma before I spend on LEDS but I ask about the metal halides because I use hortilux super 600s for flower and by incident I had to use that old 400w metal halide that I bought before I actually new anything lol , one lamp burn out early in flower so I ran with it for grins and it turns out that the plants under the MH were stickier than the others and ive been running this strain for years , so I don't know if it was a fluke, I didn't change anything with feed but I am going to roll with it and see what happens .


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm a SCROG grower, so I really don't veg 'em all that long. As far as lumins per watt, I just can't justify the cost difference. Of course, you're talking to a guy that spent a grand total of four bucks on nutes for my last hydro grow.

Like I tell the guys at the local grow shop, it's just a weed. Done right, it doesn't cost much to grow it.


----------



## DrFever (Sep 5, 2014)

MH vs HPS is a on going debate  normally MH is used for Veg  and HPS for flower  
 I used to run both  MH and HPS  for Veg and Flower  it worked  really good  
 Some ppl  swear they get better results  flowering  with MH  only thing i  would think is more leafs on buds  etc 
 And from  running  both  i found that  if you  run only MH in flower  you will have   more leafy  bud sites   then  HPS    MH  runs about 8 - 10 degrees hotter  then HPS  from my  room readings 
 So IMO running both in flower  might have its advantages   giving  more of full spectrum  which it seems more n more   light companies / led companies are  doing  
  I  use T5 ho's  for cloning  and  transplanting  from clone ,,  with some  plant training , couple weeks  if i am ahead of the game i place clones  right into  main veg room  under HPS ...  
   Growing  with  T5's  growth rates are slower as your obviously not running the wattage  
  but  from T5's couple weeks in i place  under HPS  more or less  Veg  HPS  once  i got my  cycle going   have   plants under  T5's  even up to  4th week  while waiting for others to move on into next stage and so on 

View attachment DSCF1187.jpg


View attachment DSCF2494.jpg


View attachment picture446e.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 23, 2016)

I use T5s For Veggtng but i use a 1000 w Hps To Flower.:bong2:


----------

